# nayeli=i love you?



## sunRAE

Hello to all!  I usually frequent the English-spanish forums, but I recently met two girls both named Nayeli who speak spanish, oddly enough...one told me it meant "te amo" or "i love you" in Totonacan, a language native of a precolumbian tribe in Mexico.  The other told me it meant "i love you" in Greek.  And since I can't really ask anyone about the Totonacan meaning i thought I'd try here!  Thanks so much for any imput at all any of you can give me!!! 

Saludos.


----------



## marilou

No me parece griego!!!


----------



## marilou

www.behindthename.com/php/view.php?name=*nayeli* 

mira esto! parece nombre femenino de sur America


----------



## sunRAE

¡¡¡Mil Gracias!!! ya resultó que ninguna de las dos estuvo correcta! jajaja esta bien. Muchas gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Tetina

If the name was greek it should be "Agapi" that means love and we have such a name. "I love you" is "s' agapo" which as name doesn't exist. Nayeli not even doesn't mean love but actually doesn't mean anything in greek.


----------



## greco-mexicano

They must be confusing Greek with another language if they insist it also means "I love you" in another language.


----------



## ireney

This page says it's from the Zapotec language


----------



## sunRAE

*Thank you all so much!  I will let them know!*


----------

